
OCaml 4.01 for iOS 8 - lelf
http://psellos.com/2014/12/2014.12.ocaml-ios8.html
======
avsm
I'm looking forward to trying this out! Now that MirageOS OCaml code compiles
to both JavaScript and Xen unikernels, the next step is to try and link in
some applications as an iOS app...

~~~
rwmj
I'm waiting for you to get MirageOS on my Nexus 9 (64 bit AArch64 tablet) :-)

~~~
avsm
Now that's interesting -- I've ordered one :-) Can't resist trying out the new
AArch64 native code backend in OCaml 4.02!

Jerome Vouillon's Android repository looks like it does most of the hardwork
to get a userspace version running at a minimum...
[https://github.com/vouillon/opam-android-
repository](https://github.com/vouillon/opam-android-repository)

------
DanielBMarkham
I'm not an iOS dev. From somebody that is one, I take it you have to configure
your iOS device to do development work first? Is that a big hassle?

~~~
jallmann
Not so much on the device itself, but there is a lot of baggage around the iOS
workflow, imposed by Apple. You have to pay Apple $99/year, set up
provisioning profiles, and fiddle with code signing when doing deployment. It
was a gigantic hassle when I was first starting out a few years ago, maybe the
onboarding has gotten better since then. I still run into those problems
sometimes, mostly when trying to distribute in a non-standard way (eg, OTA
outside the app store, ad hoc distribution, etc). And it gets more complicated
from there if you're part of an organization that has more than a single,
trivial app or separate groups of developers, testers, etc.

None of this is specific to OCaml on iOS, though -- you have to go through all
that even with Objective-C. When testing in the simulator, all that can be
bypassed as well.

